# No Firearms Allowed



## Vin (Apr 4, 2013)

The building I work in just posted a "No Firearms Allowed" sign. Awesome, I feel so much safer because I know someone who's intent on murder won't carry into the building now. This will keep all the bad guys out for sure. 

OK building owners. I won't protect you with my firearm if something ever happens here.

Idiots.


----------



## Shooter (Apr 2, 2013)

It's very dumb. They should just call it what it is. A defenseless zone.


----------



## havasu (Jul 18, 2013)

My motto is "what they don't know won't hurt them"


----------



## Hydrashoks (Jul 20, 2013)

at least we have a firearms forum here to discuss this.

oh wait.


----------



## Vin (Apr 4, 2013)

Hydrashoks said:


> at least we have a firearms forum here to discuss this.
> 
> oh wait.


We do. It's General Discussion for now.


----------



## Vin (Apr 4, 2013)

Hydrashoks said:


> at least we have a firearms forum here to discuss this.
> 
> oh wait.


You win. :cheers2:
http://www.paracordforum.com/forum/f30/


----------



## Hydrashoks (Jul 20, 2013)

Vin said:


> You win. :cheers2:
> http://www.paracordforum.com/forum/f30/


:bnndnc::bnndnc::bnndnc::bnndnc::bnndnc::bnndnc:


----------



## Shooter (Apr 2, 2013)

havasu said:


> My motto is "what they don't know won't hurt them"


Unless it's a crazy person carrying a firearm.


----------



## havasu (Jul 18, 2013)

...but a crazy person is probably going to ignore the silly sign in the first place.


----------



## glock26USMC (Jul 19, 2013)

What do you mean Havasu? Crazy person won't abide by the sign?


----------



## Shooter (Apr 2, 2013)

havasu said:


> ...but a crazy person is probably going to ignore the silly sign in the first place.


Next thing you're going to tell me is criminals ignore signs as well.


----------



## glock26USMC (Jul 19, 2013)

Austin said:


> Next thing you're going to tell me is criminals ignore signs as well.


Wait......what, they don't


----------



## Shooter (Apr 2, 2013)

I have a no criminals sign on my front door. I have no criminals, ergo, the sign must be working.


----------

